# 2014 BMCs



## B05

They're up on the website.

Noticeable changes are:

Road Racers and Street Racers are no longer offered. The current alloy offering is the GF02.

Introduction of SLR02 (seriously, this is just the RM01) and TMR02. Also, Track bikes and Disc bikes.

I personally looking at getting a TMR02. 

They've pretty much "future proofed" the frames with int/ext. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## looigi

SLR02 looks to have the same CF frame as the SLR01 (not RM01) but with Ultegra instead of DA. 
Only higher end bikes and no inexpensive models.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Though we've removed the SL01 and RM01 from the lineup, the new SLR02 is far superior to both in terms of performance and still competitive regarding price.

The SLR02 specifically uses a lot of the same technology and tube shapes as the SLR01 but uses a different, more wallet friendly layup. In all it yields a stiffness to weight ratio that is competitive with the 2013 SLR01 and compliance numbers that improve upon the 2013 RM01!


----------



## uncrx2003

RiDe_BMC said:


> Though we've removed the SL01 and RM01 from the lineup, the new SLR02 is far superior to both in terms of performance and still competitive regarding price.
> 
> The SLR02 specifically uses a lot of the same technology and tube shapes as the SLR01 but uses a different, more wallet friendly layup. In all it yields a stiffness to weight ratio that is competitive with the 2013 SLR01 and compliance numbers that improve upon the 2013 RM01!


It looks like to me the SLR01 and SLR02 are the exact same bike with just different groupsets on them. I think it's a mistake to get rid of some of the lower end bikes. These higher end bikes target a VERY small demographic. It looks like the cheapest BMC road bike now is the aluminum version of the granfondo.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

uncrux2003,

The SLR02 frames _look_ very similar, but are officially quite different. 

Also, they are still quite competitively priced despite the massive performance improvements:

2013 roadracer SL01 105 MSRP: $2499
2014 teammachine SLR02 105 MSRP: $2699


It looks like I missed your second comment on the SR vs. GF02. Please see below:

2012 streetracer SR01 105 MSRP: $1799 (discontinued in 2012)
2014 granfondo GF02 105 MSRP: $2099

The GF02 is spec'd with better wheels, a tuned carbon fork and seatpost, and features a lot of the same design elements as the GF01.


----------



## looigi

Looking at the website pix more carefully, it looks to me like the seat tube and post of the 01 are trapezoidal like previous model and the 02 has a round seat tube (near the upper end) and a round seat post. 

Also looks like the mech cable inlets are on the top of the downtube on the 01 and bottom on the 02...?


----------



## B05

RidE_BmC

Mind listing the MSRPs of the bikes? I'm honestly interested in just the frameset pricing (SLR02 or TMR02). If you're not comfortable revealing it to everyone then I'd appreciate a PM. 

Thanks!



> The SLR02 specifically uses a lot of the same technology and tube shapes as the SLR01 but uses a different, more wallet friendly layup. In all it yields a stiffness to weight ratio that is competitive with the 2013 SLR01 and compliance numbers that improve upon the 2013 RM01!


I know for a fact that the major difference between the RM and the SLR before were the seat stays and the chain stays. 

I have a decision to make between SLR02 and the TMR02 when I sell my SLR01 (wrong size). Me thinks I should go with the SLR02 but I just love the sexiness of the TMR. That ad with Gilbert just makes you wanna buy one.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

B05 said:


> RidE_BmC
> 
> Mind listing the MSRPs of the bikes? I'm honestly interested in just the frameset pricing (SLR02 or TMR02). If you're not comfortable revealing it to everyone then I'd appreciate a PM.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that the major difference between the RM and the SLR before were the seat stays and the chain stays.
> 
> I have a decision to make between SLR02 and the TMR02 when I sell my SLR01 (wrong size). Me thinks I should go with the SLR02 but I just love the sexiness of the TMR. That ad with Gilbert just makes you wanna buy one.


B05,

Unfortunately neither is available as a frameset alone. Here's the info:

SLR02 Ult Di2: $5599
SLR02 Ult: $3999
SLR02 105: $2699

TMR02 Ult: $3999
TMR02 105: $2999

Already covered that the SLR02 is a different layup than the SLR01 and the TMR02 is as well. The TMR01 has a slight weight and stiffness advantage over the 02, but they are born from the same mold from the headtube back. All frames can run both electronic and mechanical natively.

Make sure you test ride both. They are wildly different machines!


----------



## B05

thanks .

sure its only sold as complete bikes? i know competitive cyclist sold framsets in the past ( and 2 other sites whose names escape my memory at the moment). if not i will be stripping a bike. 

i know i should be getting the slr but the tmr just screams buy me. 

unfortunately i may have slim chances of test riding either but since ive ridden an slr and a rm before i may just have to find a way of finding a tmr somewhere to test ride.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

No worries. All "01" level models come as a frameset. No luck on any "02" models. 

A lot of retailers will have test bikes in store, however there's always the Ride Experience!


----------



## Aakoo

What's with the crappy Shimano wheels (WH-R501,RS11,RS30) on the new bikes SLR02 and TMR02? I've never seen such low-spec wheels on 3000-5500$ bikes. You'd think that one would get a proper wheelset for that price? Something like Ultegra or RS80, if they have to be Shimano wheels.


----------



## B05

To keep costs down. Notice the Tiagra FD on the TMR02. Not a biggie. 

I honestly dont mind the low end wheels. They're always relagated for trainer/training duty. I look at it as "free".


----------



## Aakoo

In my opinion bikes in that price range should come with a better wheelset. In previous years for example the Roadracer SL01 came with DT Swiss R1700/1650 and Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelsets. All superior wheels compared to Shimano RS11/RS30.


----------



## JMM

*BMC in the UK*

I really like both bikes A LOT and I think they are amazing. I will definitely get one of them… not sure yet which one, but here in the UK I can simply ask at my closest Evans Store to order them and have a look in person. I am also not yet sure if to choose either the 54 or 57 seized bike since I am exactly 180cm in height, but I like my seat position a little racier. I will simply see as soon as they are available. 

The biggest question I still have to investigate is which one would be the better choice for me in the long run. I would like the Ultegra version of both bikes (£1000 difference here in the UK) but that buys me a 660g weight advantage which would be hard to cover by simply put on a lighter set of wheels, especially considering I really like the DT Swiss wheels on the SLR01. And since I like the colour a bit better I think I will ultimately choose the SLR01 (better looks, less weight when upgrading down the road and just the feeling of owning the best might already justify the SLR01 for me…) But on another note, if I should not be able to get the £3600 for the SLR01 together until 28th of February when a new bike is planned for me, I can simply opt for the SLR02 with 105 and Upgrade over time as it is soooo cheap here… for £1800 I would have gotten a high and Aluminium bike a few years back, not a brilliant carbon BMC… 

So as you can tell, my excitement is super high and I am actually happy I did not buy the old RM01…


----------



## rhn

So I'm in the market for a new do-anything sort of bike, and have specifically been looking for one with disc brakes, support for wide tires, and a way to fix fenders. Anyway, today I came across the new GF02s today. Love them! Pannier/fender mounts, up to 35mm tires, and according to the video about them from Devin Riley on Bicycling, they're set up for mechanical or electronic drivetrains. Perfect! And the orange on the 105 is just downright honky and awesome.

I saw above that the MSRP for the GF02 105 is $2099; what's the MSRP for the GF02 Disc 105? Or, if I can get that honky orange frame with Ultegra components, what would the MSRP be on the GF02 Disc Ultegra? My eventual goal would be running Di2 on it, with wide cyclocross or 45NRTH winter tires on it with fenders for the shitty weather, and then some Enve tubular hoops with skinnier (~25mm) tires on it for the spring-fall.


----------



## Rashadabd

I would be interested in hearing the claimed weight for the SLR02. The new SLR01 has been getting rave reviews and is coming in under 800 grams. The SLR02 could be a great value if it's not too much heavier and you plan to eventually run electronic shifting (because mechanical looks like it will be external on the SLR02, whereas both appear to be internal on the SLR01).


----------



## Madone SIX

To those that have ridden the 2013 SLR01 and the 2014 SLR02...

Where would you say the 2013 BMC SLR01 and the 2014 BMC SLR02 rank in regards to compliance? Is the 2013 SLR01 as smooth as the 2014 SLR02? I can get the 2013 frameset for a great price and move over my Di2 Group, or get the 2014 SLR02 with Ultegra Di2. Not sure which I want to do.


----------



## looigi

I ride a '12 SLR01 and cant' fault it. From what I've read, the SLR02 is stiffer in both pedaling and ride. I'm wracking my brain trying to remember exactly which pub it was where I read that (Road Bike Action, Velo News, Peloton, Road ???) Of course with such qualitative comparisons, it's tough to know how big the difference is and how to separate what's real from imagined.


----------



## Madone SIX

looigi said:


> I ride a '12 SLR01 and cant' fault it. From what I've read, the SLR02 is stiffer in both pedaling and ride. I'm wracking my brain trying to remember exactly which pub it was where I read that (Road Bike Action, Velo News, Peloton, Road ???) Of course with such qualitative comparisons, it's tough to know how big the difference is and how to separate what's real from imagined.


All the magazines seem to be saying that the SLR02 equals the 2013 SLR01 in stiffness to weight ratio, but I am have not seen how compliance compares. 

Considering the 2012-2013 was ridden to victories by pros, I am sure it is sufficiently stiff for someone like me. I would be more interested in how compliance was affected. I have read the 2014 SLR01 was 10% more compliant, but have not seen compliance data on the SLR02.


----------



## Madone SIX

Looigi, I just bought a 2013 SLR01 Di2 Specific Frameset, but just noticed it had external brake cable routing. Do you find this to be a nuisance?


----------



## looigi

I'm probably not the guy to ask. My SLR01s are both mechanical with the usual external routing of all cables, as have been all my road bikes. I put a long thin piece of black heatshrink over the exposed brake cable running along the top tube.


----------



## uncrx2003

Madone SIX said:


> Looigi, I just bought a 2013 SLR01 Di2 Specific Frameset, but just noticed it had external brake cable routing. Do you find this to be a nuisance?


My '12 is like this too. Never have been an issue for me. I have replaced brake cables on this bike before. I like the external cable personally.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> I would be interested in hearing the claimed weight for the SLR02. The new SLR01 has been getting rave reviews and is coming in under 800 grams. The SLR02 could be a great value if it's not too much heavier and you plan to eventually run electronic shifting (because mechanical looks like it will be external on the SLR02, whereas both appear to be internal on the SLR01).


Found it: 960 grams or so for a 56cm. That's really pretty darn good for $2700 for the 105 version. You upgrade the components and wheels over time on that puppy as your budget allows and you have something nice for a fraction of the cost if it handles as well and has as supple a ride quality as people suggest it does.


----------



## uncrx2003

Speaking of BMCs, I've notice that more and more shops are not carrying them. BackCountry/Competitive Cyclist don't carry them anymore. Looks like Art's Cyclery doesn't either. Is there anyone else online that sell BMC?


----------



## Rashadabd

uncrx2003 said:


> Speaking of BMCs, I've notice that more and more shops are not carrying them. BackCountry/Competitive Cyclist don't carry them anymore. Looks like Art's Cyclery doesn't either. Is there anyone else online that sell BMC?


RAcycles.com, wrench science, Nytro among others


----------



## Sailor

I've noticed the same, even on my local scene. Can anyone think of a reason like reliability or maybe because of lower profit margins? Another online retailer is evan's cycles but it wont show up on the website unless you google the model (ex (BMC TMR02 Ultegra Evan's Cycles")


----------



## Rashadabd

Sailor said:


> I've noticed the same, even on my local scene. Can anyone think of a reason like reliability or maybe because of lower profit margins? Another online retailer is evan's cycles but it wont show up on the website unless you google the model (ex (BMC TMR02 Ultegra Evan's Cycles")


One thing I know is that big brands often try to strongarm shops and limit what other brands they carry. There are number of complex factors and tradeoffs that go into determining which brand to carry and market from what I understand.


----------



## looigi

I've certainly seen the number of shops carrying BMC around here decline drastically over the past 3-4 years. For whatever reason, it seems BMC just isn't popular with buying public and they just weren't selling. I very rarely see another on the road. Heck I'll do big rides with hundreds of riders and be lucky to see another one or maybe two, and that holds for the rides of done across the country from CA, CO, East Coast....


----------



## uncrx2003

looigi said:


> I've certainly seen the number of shops carrying BMC around here decline drastically over the past 3-4 years. For whatever reason, it seems BMC just isn't popular with buying public and they just weren't selling. I very rarely see another on the road. Heck I'll do big rides with hundreds of riders and be lucky to see another one or maybe two, and that holds for the rides of done across the country from CA, CO, East Coast....


I've mentioned these types of comments before in one of the threads here. BMC is really missing the boat. They are really great bikes but they are pricing themselves out of the market. Even their cheapest bike is what $1800. You combine that with very few shops selling them, they're essentially killing their own brand. I have no idea about their sales number in Europe but their sales here in the States must be abysmal. I absolutely love my SLR01. The guy that I sold my SL01 to loves his bike. I just hope that as a company they can survive. I just think their marketing savvy is not very good. You may bash Trek or Specialized but they got the market corner.


----------



## Rashadabd

uncrx2003 said:


> I've mentioned these types of comments before in one of the threads here. BMC is really missing the boat. They are really great bikes but they are pricing themselves out of the market. Even their cheapest bike is what $1800. You combine that with very few shops selling them, they're essentially killing their own brand. I have no idea about their sales number in Europe but their sales here in the States must be abysmal. I absolutely love my SLR01. The guy that I sold my SL01 to loves his bike. I just hope that as a company they can survive. I just think their marketing savvy is not very good. You may bash Trek or Specialized but they got the market corner.


I agree as well, but I think they have done a better job this year coming out with a second tier of more affordable versions of most models. One big mistake I think they continue to make though is not realistically pricing their framesets in a way that keeps them competitive with competitors like Cervelo. I get the strategy, but don't think it is smart in the end. And why are they still making bikes that only route Di2 internally?


----------



## element battler

From reading these posts, it's obvious you folks aren't from Australia - BMCs are effing EVERYWHERE here. I would say 60% of shops sell them. 
Just after Cadel won the tour, BMCs became synonymous with chubby hairy-legged 50 year old men. It's one of the reasons I never considered buying one for so long. Now I have one and love it though. 
A few major brands won't mailorder because they lose the quality control of a reputable shop assembling their products. A lot of products aren't able to be mailordered into Australia for this reason.


----------



## looigi

element battler said:


> ...BMCs became synonymous with chubby hairy-legged 50 year old men. It's one of the reasons I never considered buying one for so long....


Hey! Are you accusing me of contributing to BMC's sales problem?


----------



## element battler

What sales problem


----------



## easyridernyc

uncrx2003 said:


> Speaking of BMCs, I've notice that more and more shops are not carrying them. BackCountry/Competitive Cyclist don't carry them anymore. Looks like Art's Cyclery doesn't either. Is there anyone else online that sell BMC?


outside outfitters too

I asked cc what was the deal on that, they said they had a parting of ways, but couldn't be more specific, which I found unfortunate. maybe it has something to do with the new lineup

r and a seems to have a full line of '14's, not inexpensive, but man, those carbon gf's are nice


----------

